# People Who Wear Their Watch On The Inside Of Their Wrist...



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

People who wear their watch on the inside of their wrist... what does that mean!?


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

They like to wear it there...

Unless it's the Omega Geneve Chronostop "Driver" and it's meant to be worn that way.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I was once told by an aged relative that it was a good idea to do this as there has less chance of damaging the crystal. I wear mine on the outside of the wrist.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

handlehall said:


> I was once told by an aged relative that it was a good idea to do this as there has less chance of damaging the crystal. I wear mine on the outside of the wrist.


Depends if you sit at a desk all day, or not, I guess!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jeffvader said:


> They like to wear it there...


Yeah & Ussain Bolt wore his on the inside everyone would be doing it :notworthy:

Paul


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

My dad always wears his that way, he is a carpet fitter and so was i ,i know how much abuse watches get in that game, my old Gshock got a right battering, but i prefere mine outside .

paul


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

I just think it looks wrong. There's something about the exaggerated way that inside-wrist wearers check the time, having to turn their wrist in front of their face in order to see the watch.


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

The Chronostop "Driver"


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> People who wear their watch on the inside of their wrist... what does that mean!?


That their strap is too loose :bangin:


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

When holding a rifle or machine gun up to your eye line, having the watch on the inside of the left wrist allows you to read the time without taking your hands off the gun or your eyes away from whatever you're pointing it at


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

wilfmannion said:


> When holding a rifle or machine gun up to your eye line, having the watch on the inside of the left wrist allows you to read the time without taking your hands off the gun or your eyes away from whatever you're pointing it at


 :clap: I like your thinking


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mutley said:


> wilfmannion said:
> 
> 
> > When holding a rifle or machine gun up to your eye line, having the watch on the inside of the left wrist allows you to read the time without taking your hands off the gun or your eyes away from whatever you're pointing it at
> ...


AND when holding your _________ to ____ ___, having the watch on the inside of the left wrist allows you to read the time without taking your hands off the _________. :yes:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

....and to make it even easy Omega moved the dial through 90 degrees.


----------



## Trinity (Aug 15, 2009)

If you wear on the inside of wrist it takes 0.000037 secs FASTER to see the watch face.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

handlehall said:


> I was once told by an aged relative that it was a good idea to do this as there has less chance of damaging the crystal. I wear mine on the outside of the wrist.


I mostly wear mine on the inside of the wrist,for comfort.I did although trash a favourite watch once,When i fell, and threw my hands out to break my fall. :cry2:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mutley said:


> wilfmannion said:
> 
> 
> > When holding a rifle or machine gun up to your eye line, having the watch on the inside of the left wrist allows you to read the time without taking your hands off the gun or your eyes away from whatever you're pointing it at
> ...


I only wear mine on the inside when I am on the range or on exercise... day to day I would spill my coffee every time I looked at it.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I always thought it meant "shirt lifter ahoy" :lookaround:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Steve264 said:


> I always thought it meant "shirt lifter ahoy" :lookaround:


That would depend on the type of company you keep


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

gaz64 said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought it meant "shirt lifter ahoy" :lookaround:
> ...


 :black eye:


----------



## enbee23 (Nov 9, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > wilfmannion said:
> ...


I take mine off when I'm on the range. Forgot to once and lost all circulation in my hand after about a minute in position but I had to carry on. Hurt like hell afterwards too.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

wilfmannion said:


> When holding a rifle or machine gun up to your eye line, having the watch on the inside of the left wrist allows you to read the time without taking your hands off the gun or your eyes away from whatever you're pointing it at


I suppose it's handy to know the exact time for when you're filling out the Insurance Claims Form Response MK III (in triplicate) when you've shot somebody by mistake? :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

It's gangsta to wear it inside your wrist?


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> AND when holding your _________ to ____ ___, having the watch on the inside of the left wrist allows you to read the time without taking your hands off the _________. :yes:


That's one way to wind your automatic up, I guess!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Did anyone see Spencer Phillips with his Driver 8 watch on Dragons Den a while ago? It sits on the side of the wrist so you can read it while your driving!!! Google it!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I remember seeing that. Couldn't understand it then and still don't. How many cars these days don't have a clock in them, and even if it didn't is it so hard to turn your wrist by a tiny degree to able to read the time?

So for that reason - I'm out!


----------



## outstretchedhands (May 29, 2008)

My father-in-law wears the watch I bought him like that and it does make me cringe slightly but everyone to his own.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought it was a military thing to stop light shining off it....looks crap anyway - I'd take my chances :starwars:

Neil


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

It means they generally don't care about the appearance of their watches :to_become_senile: .


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

My Dad wears his on the inside of his arm. when I asked him about it, he said he was told to during his National Service in the RAF ?

I just left it there,wished I asked further now ! I'm none the wiser !!


----------



## Llanhmod (Jan 12, 2010)

Openended said:


> It means they generally don't care about the appearance of their watches :to_become_senile: .


I agree with this - me not owning, nor ever having owned, any nice watches (yet).

Worn mine inside of my right wrist for over 20 years, probably. Just a habit I got into.

That may have to change!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

flame said:


> I thought it was a military thing to stop light shining off it....looks crap anyway - I'd take my chances :starwars:
> 
> Neil


lol

I used to wear mine on the inside of my wrist but then you all brought it to my attention that people can't see my lovely watches there  Now I wear it on the outside, usually with my cuff up a little :thumbup:


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

I think its very old school to wear on the inside. Plus, seems easier to look at time.

but I wear mine on the outside. I proud to show off the bling. 

cheers,

Dave


----------

